# Oops.



## IKE (Jul 27, 2017)

A man was in the supermarket and an attractive young woman walks up to him and says, "hello".

Try as he might he can't recall where he knows the young lady from and asks, "I'm sorry, do we know each other ?"

She replies, "why yes, you are the father of one of my children."

Taken aback his mind is traveling back in time and he asks, "are the you stripper from the bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table while your girlfriend spanked my butt with wet celery ?"

Now wide eyed and embarrassed she replies, "heavens no, I'm your sons teacher and we met at the PTA meeting last month".


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2017)

:lol1:    Ike


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

:applouse: Good one, IKE!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> A man was in the supermarket and an attractive young woman walks up to him and says, "hello".
> 
> Try as he might he can't recall where he knows the young lady from and asks, "I'm sorry, do we know each other ?"
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Lmao!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 27, 2017)

So embarrassing, hate when that happens.   :nonchalance:


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

That is funny!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

I am never eating celery again.


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I am never eating celery again.



Pssssst.......you don't have to actually EAT celery to enjoy it girl, note self spanking pic below.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 39890


Why don't my chives look like that?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Why don't my chives look like that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 39891


Dont you chive me......


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 39892



OMG.......I think she needs a spanking, someone hand me some celery.......QUICK ! !


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Dont you chive me......


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 39893


Love the outfits.


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2017)

The original Spice Boyz.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> The original Spice Boyz.


Fetching!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

ike said:


> the original spice boyz.



gaaahhh! My eyes!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> gaaahhh! My eyes!!!!


The one in the middle reminds me of you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> The one in the middle reminds me of you.



Well I DO rock a lacy black top and tights, and I ...

HEY!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2017)

I loved the Saliva Sisters.  They were the spittin' image of each other.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I loved the Saliva Sisters.  They were the spittin' image of each other.



I like their rendition of _Sweat Georgia Brown_.


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Well I DO rock a lacy black top and tights



He's telling the truth Shali......trust me !

Oops.....sorry Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> He's telling the truth Shali......trust me !
> 
> Oops.....sorry Phil.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I loved the Saliva Sisters.  They were the spittin' image of each other.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

You guys are funny!  We need some humor these days.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 27, 2017)

Katybug said:


> You guys are funny!  We need some humor these days.



Ma'am, I spend about 3 1/2 hours/day with a group of geezers on the golf course.  We can tell the same joke three days in a row and everyone laughs because they didn't remember it.  We laugh at each other's bad shots.  We try to put hexes on each other's putts.  By the time we finish 18 holes we are totally exhausted from laughing and joking and having fun.  We do not discuss politics or religion. 

Without this fun getaway each morning, I would probably go nuts worrying about Country... kids.... weather... illnesses... etc.  We all need to have humor, to enjoy a laugh or two.


----------

